# Hoyt Podium 37 Tune Chart



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Not sure if this may be of interest to anyone or not but thought I would put it out there - attached is the tune chart, with limb deflections for the 2015 Hoyt Podium X Elite 37.

View attachment Podium_X37_Deflections.pdf


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I've been waiting on the one with the limb deflections through Hoyt's website.


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hope it helps


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Where did you locate this chart I can not find it on Hoyt website?


----------



## Rwhaley17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Look at the base URL in which it was published "without deflections" - just remove the "without"


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Sneaky.... haha


----------



## ArcherX2 (Sep 24, 2014)

I get to try a Podium X Elite with GTX cams next week ! Thanks to the pro that contacted Hoyt on my behalf. Sweet ! I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## theTarget (Sep 4, 2006)

does the GTX Cam #5 have such a wide draw length adjustment from 27-30"?
It completely includes the range of Cam #4? 
Are the specs for Cam #5 correct?


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## hoytboyforlife (Nov 22, 2014)

could you explain better how you found this? Or find the one for the 40 inch model? I would love to find a copy of it.


----------

